# What do you love about yourselves the most?



## Efraim (Dec 10, 2009)

What one single thing you love about yourselves the most? Don't be shy!


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

that's a tough one.

I think the one single thing I love about myself the most would be that I still have the imagination of a precocious kid.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm happy. :laughing:


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

im thankful for the length no doubt...but i really appreciate the girth


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I like that I come to my own conclusions instead of eating up all the shit being fed to us.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

my intelligence, i'm afraid... how sad isn't that... :sad:


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I'm wise, lol 

@penchant, how is that sad?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

hasenj said:


> I think I'm wise, lol
> 
> @penchant, how is that sad?


i think i'd be much happier with myself if i felt that i could be proud of something that i had achieved or learned, as opposed to something i just happened to be born with...

but i might be going at this from totally the wrong angle... i guess...


----------



## sunblocker (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really really good with metaphors. Unfortunately for me, I hate poetry, but I've found that metaphors are effective in comedy as well. 

Unfortunately, my left brain is tragically underdeveloped. I swear to god, I cannot think linearly. Makes public speaking a nightmare because my thoughts have a tendency to blur together. Maybe it helps me make connections quickly, hence my aforementioned handiness with analogy. 

I also find life to be downright hilarious, sometimes. When I'm not depressed, (and sometimes, especially when I'm depressed) everything seems to be so absurd. Then when I place the absurdity of life next to the elegance of everything else in the universe, it gets even stranger. 

I think I have a fairly unique perspective on things, but I might be wrong. I often am.

I'm running on no sleep and 500 mg of caffeine for the past 24 hours, by the way. But I think you've gotten an adequate tour of my endlessly fascinating psyche.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I have an instinctive tendency to subtly guide people in ways that cause them to choose the paths which lead to their self-actualization.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I am just me. There is no one exactly like me.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

The fact that I'm super weird, even though I look like I blend in.. it makes me appreciate quirkiness in others.. makes my day go by that much faster!


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

That I care for the little guy, the forgotten one.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I love my ability to be creative, my sense of humour and style when I can be bothered to throw something nice together. I used to keep a scrapbook of clothes I wanted to add to my wardrobe when I was 13 or so and people were surprised by how stylish I could be when I put my mind to it. I just didn't have the money to purchase any of those things until much much later.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh the most? I have no idea.


----------



## EnigmaticGaffe229 (Sep 30, 2010)

My childish sense of humor, and my imagination.


----------



## laurenrae08 (Oct 10, 2010)

The fact that I think about things that 99% of people don't, which allows people to find me interesting, and I like to be found as interesting.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Just kidding! What I like about me best is my boobs!


(Not really)


----------



## Miss Tfy (Sep 28, 2010)

If I had to say one thing in particular, it would be kindness, because I see it lacking in everyone around me. (in life, not on here!)


----------



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

That I can roll with the punches.


----------



## umberto mingus (Nov 6, 2010)

I can effectively inspire others through the use of symbolic materials, especially words and music.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

My optimism and confidence that all my ambitions and desires will happen, no matter the time or the way it does.


----------



## Shegg77 (Aug 2, 2010)

That I can be mature yet so childlike at the same time, or the crazy epic quotes I can give people :laughing:


----------



## yellowbritt (Jul 20, 2010)

That I'm always astonished by how strong I really am. I always underestimate myself, but in those moments when it really counts, I see my reflection and am amazed and proud of all that I am.


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

That I can always stand up again no matter how hard people/circumstances tried to put me down.


----------

